# NEW PICTURES OF ROSIE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope that this time I can get the pictures uploaded. Karen I will take pictures of the ticking next bath. I trimmed her face, mustache and beard. Took lots off of the back end. The picture of her from the behind is actually her going to potty. There is really no way to keep it from dropping on her leg hair. Well I could get the lawn mowed down to the dirt maybe, but what fun is that? The picture of her in bed is just because she looks so cute.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Love it! I think she has a good chance of being able to get away with anything with that face!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks adorable, I agree with that face....too cute. On the cornstarch thread I made a suggestion about what you might try so her face and beard to not get so matted with food...You know us girls love to eat.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I adore that sweet little face in the first picture!!! So needs a kiss on the nose!!!
Pretty girl


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Rosie looks fabulous. You did a great job, Lucille!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So pretty !! I love the second pic. Adorable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rosie is SO adorable, Lucile! and her coat is DEFINITELY thicker than Kodi's. He doesn't look like that even RIGHT after a blow dry. She looks like a powder puff!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It is so worth all the trouble when you see her running or just with the wind blowing through the hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> It is so worth all the trouble when you see her running or just with the wind blowing through the hair.


When I see them running around freshly bathed with their hair flowing back, I think they should all be in a shampoo commercial!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Rosie looks so gorgeous, Lucile! You did a great job - that is a lot of hair! You can tell she knows she's beautiful, too!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness she looks absolutely wonderful. I love her coat and her face and everything. I will be happy to take her off your hands Lucile...I can even drive up and get her...lol...just don't forget. She surely looks great!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! She looks so pretty. Dexter's mustache tends to stain too much, so I keep his mustache neat and arounded.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little sweetie pie she is!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

She is beautiful, Lucile! I had not pictured her hair so long. Love her face!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments. I am right proud of her. The second picture shows something that I hadn't noticed. Her head hair is beginning to silver. I guess it is like me not noticing the grey in my husband's hair.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

It is so interesting to see her wet and then dry. These Hav coats are really amazing.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! thanks for the pics of sweet Rosie!! You did a fantastic job on Rosie's face!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice job! Princess Rose looks wonderful her hair is longer than I remembered it .


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Rosie looks fabulous,her coat is stunning,well done you!She really is a very pretty girl,I think her name suits her perfectly.


----------

